# Windows 7 wrong thumbnail picture



## Krony (Mar 20, 2011)

As u can see in the pic all my thumbnails on images show the same picture, some show a different one but none are correct, not sure how i managed to achieve this lol, any clues plz


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

ctrl-F5 does a force refresh in browsers, dunno if it works in windows explorer.


otherwise, use CCleaner and clear your thumbnail cache.


----------



## Krony (Mar 20, 2011)

Tried both and still same lol.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

You had too much beer and your PC got drunk. Wait for its hangover to pass.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

Krony said:


> Tried both and still same lol.



you have to reboot after cleaning thumbs cache


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 20, 2011)

Either, what Mussels said, or...
Looks like you have dis-abled thumbnail previews some how... as, that is the default file folder icon.

If you are using any system speed up utilities, they may have disabled it.
Look here and try to turn it back on.
How to Enable or Disable Thumbnail Previews in Windows 7 Explorer


----------



## Krony (Mar 20, 2011)

Hehe i did have a bit, anyhow i fixed it, in folder options there is a checkbox under the "view" tab "always show icons, never thumbnails"
thx for ur help anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

Krony said:


> Hehe i did have a bit, anyhow i fixed it, in folder options there is a checkbox under the "view" tab "always show icons, never thumbnails"



well, there ya go.


i personally prefer showing the icons, as the thumbnails can be slow as crap to load on occasion.


----------



## Krony (Mar 20, 2011)

Well i have loads of pics with similar names and i like to view em really.


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 20, 2011)

Krony said:


> As u can see in the pic all my thumbnails on images show the same picture, some show a different one but none are correct, not sure how i managed to achieve this lol, any clues plz



Try control panel / system / advanced system settings.

On the box that comes up click advanced tab and where it says performance click the settings button.

Have a look in the list to see if any visual setting has disabled itself, I'm sure there is settings for thumbnails.

Apart from that no idea atm.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 20, 2011)

Krony said:


> anyhow i fixed it, in folder options there is a checkbox under the "view" tab "always show icons, never thumbnails



Uh... Krony already fixed it.


----------

